# Route tool for Roadies-



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, for some reason as of late, MapMyRide won't display elevation gained figures for me on the elevation chart like they used to.

That is one of the single most important pieces of information I like to know about a route I'm riding, so I was majorly bummed.

Fortunately, someone pointed me to www.bikely.com which does have that function.  The mapping isn't quite as user friendly as MapMyRide but the elevation gain is important enough to me to make using it worth it.

Anyone else know of any others?


----------



## marcski (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know any others offhand, but to be honest, I never found Mapmyride's elevation feature to be that accurate.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

marcski said:


> I don't know any others offhand, but to be honest, I never found Mapmyride's elevation feature to be that accurate.



It wasn't.... one of the big problems with it was it got much less accurate as the route got longer.  I think it stopped counting smaller elevations, maybe it was some smoothing function that screwed it up.

That doesn't seem to be a problem on Bikely's maps.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 13, 2008)

haven't used it in a while but..

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> haven't used it in a while but..
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/



Last I knew, there was no snap to roads function on gmap-ped


----------

